# Gotham



## chavosaur (Oct 10, 2014)

Ok, I need to have some people to talk about this, because this show has my head spinning right now. 

For those of you unaware of Gotham, it is a prequel series on Fox TV, Set before the events of Bruce Wayne becoming batman, an basically showing the origins of some of Gotham's most heinous villains. 

I'll spoiler my thoughts of the current episodes for those waiting to catch up to the series and I'll separate my opinions of every episode by spoiler. 



Spoiler: episode1



Ok so this wasn't a terrible start to the series. Introducing and setting up the somewhat shallow characters (what even is Detective Harvey's archetype supposed to be other than horribly orchestrated "bad cop" vibe?) and setting up some of the bad guys. But let's face it, some of the set ups were ridiculous. Enigma's "I HAZ RIDDLE FOR YOU." Made my eyes roll. Fish Mooney has been overacting every line in her dialogue and made me annoyed to continue watching her. That being said, Cobblepots setup felt appropriate. It was a nice take on his younger life and I was interested to see where he would be going. 
Selina Kyle's introduction was decent, a little silly but Catwoman does give off a silly and mischievous vibe anyway. 
Bruce's character wasn't horrible either, but Alfred... Don't get me started on the portrayal of Alfred Butler. I don't even know where to begin with the complete Incharacterization that's  been done on Alfred Butler. 
As for Side Detectives A&B, the whole tough New York vibe was laughable to the end of the episode. Nothing these characters did was interesting in the least way, other than watching them overact their lines like everyone else on the show. 
Don Falcone had a great portrayal of a typical don, nothing really wowing, just your average mobster. 

All in all, this episode was okay setup for the events to follow, what with Penguins Fake death, and the setup capture of the Wayne's murderer. I had decent hopes for the series after this episode.





Spoiler: episode2



Okay, here's where things started getting Batty (Sorry Gahars, I had too.) 
First of all, The Main Bad Guys of this episode were just ridiculous. I mean, it's not abnormal for Gotham villains to be silly and Over the top, but i didn't know what to make of these people. Their end goal barely made any sense in the whole harvesting of homeless kids, and I found myself not really caring about the end at any point of the episode just as long as these characters went away. 

Not that there was anything else going on to be remotely of interest. 
The Selina Kyle segments were forced and didn't really add anything to the Investigation of the Wayne's other than "oh yea. I was there. I saw things." The rest f her setup only served to show that she had an attitude, and we already could see that from the first episode. 

Any time Fish Mooney and Don Falcone were on screen made me groan and want to change the channel. The prolific "Who called the hit? Hey who do you love so I can beat em and hurt you? Hey let's talk like we don't know what we are saying too each other even though we know exactly what we are sayin to each other." Typical Crimelord drama, moving on. 

Penguins venture towards Gotham was interesting. There's a level of Insanity that he portrays that's actually serving to turn me off to his character a tad. It almost seems like an archetype that would be better suited for the joker. That being said, I doin myself enjoying following his little trade back to Gotham, even liking the bits of his failed ransoming of the teen boy that go to show he doesn't quite have that CobblePot authority yet. 

Meanwhile, actually focusing on James Gordon for a second, I started to feel more and more empathy for the character at this point. He suits the role of a hero as well, but his dry acting continues to turn me off to the character. Other than that, while skeptical of the whole episode, I still wanted to tune into episode 3. And then Episode 3 happened...





Spoiler: Episode3



Okay what the fuck. 
Just what the fuck even was this episode. 
A guy that kills people with Balloons that is also a Vigalante? 
Bruce still being Emo and Alfred still being a pain in the ass welsh guy that isn't actually Alfred? 
Fish Mooney and Don Falcone still being prolific assholes? 
Seljna Kyle contributing Nothing to anything at this point? 
Detectives AandB still being ridiculous tough cops, except the Female cop also dated Barbara Gordon in the past? 
At this point, I became so done with every character that I've invested all my interest into Penguin now. But even that went dry quick as he has already sped his way back into Gotham and is still going on a murder tirade to make his way to the top. I feel as though all of his escalation is way to rushed right now. His character isn't takin that large of a direction other than "DID YOU CALL ME PENGUIN?! STAB STAB STAB." There's no real cunning to him right now. There's no development other than he's rushing back ready to stab people. 
I don't even know what I want to see from this show anymore. At this point, I'm ready for them to just timeskip everything and have batman start punching dudes. I'll still probably tune in to the 4th episode out of slight interest in if It can go any further down the rabbit hole, but it's lost me plot wise by now.



Please discuss below what you think of the show and if I'm being too critical of everything,  I'm honesty interested in seeing if I'm alone here.


----------



## yusuo (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm...... Well I wouldn't say enjoying it but it's still got my interest the characters they have shown off aren't like they've been depicted in any other medium and it all feels a little disjointed just for the sake of adding to the action. 
When the show was first announced I was hoping they would denote a certain amount of screen time and depict how each villain became the way they are, which to be fair they are trying to do with penguin they're just going about it the wrong way. You would imagine that to become who they are and to be free for so long there would be a certain amount of grace to they're killings but no as you quite rightly put it, it is mainly just stab stab stab, this is what I mean by disjointed, anyone who goes around doing like that isn't bound to get that far before they end up being caught and imprisoned for a very long time. 
I like Gordons character, but everything about it seems wrong, Alfred especially, actually to be honest, apart from the initial Wayne murders I don't think Alfred or Bruce should be in it at all.  It seems like the only reason they have those characters in it are to go, hey look it's still a show about batman, the characters themselves hold no purpose past the first episode as of yet, and seeing is just there for fodder, again serving no purpose apart from the rather pointless side story, I'm not clued up on the whole batman comic series, just the films and a bit of the cartoon but I'll always stick with joker killing his parents so just leave it alone


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 10, 2014)

Penguin's somewhat of my favourite character but honestly what everyone wants is for this show to start gearing up for Batman, although that's not happening until seasons 2 or 3 (just a guess).

I'd hope this only lasts for 5-6 seasons because Prison Break and Heroes went to shit after a short while.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 10, 2014)

super mediocre and pales in comparison to other superhero shows currently on air (the flash, arrow).


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 12, 2014)

Seeing Bruce beat the crap out of that punk sure was satisfying but to even make it sweeter, Bruce will be learning how to fight thanks to Alfred however, expecting Batman on this series is probably only on the last episode or a glimpse nothing else (as per what the comic book nerds say on IMDb).

I sure am glad they picked David Mazouz because the kid's really a talented actor whereas Disney picks up garbage "actors" for their shitty series.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 12, 2014)

I dropped off the show a while ago, but you're telling me little whatever year old Bruce Wayne is beating people up already, and somehow Alfred knows how to fight? 
Jesus Christ fox, what are you even doing anymore.


----------



## Bat420maN (Nov 12, 2014)

I do believe Alfred was like a 007 James Bond type dude at one point. Him teaching Bruce a few things wouldn't be beyond reason.

It was pretty dam sweet watching the first real rage from Bruce. Alfred''s part in that was what made it the best though.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 12, 2014)

Alfred's an ex-military soldier so it's his duty to know how to fight or he'd have died long time ago.

I'm not going to spoil any more but the dipshit deserved getting beaten up and honestly that wasn't even enough for what he said and done.


----------

